# Tank Under 100 Dollars?



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to the betta experience. (Bernard is my first betta! So excited!) and I though this looked like a helpful site when it came to keeping bettas. Anyways! I am in the market for a good quality betta tank for under 100 dollars. Preferably a ten gallon give or take. I heard that Eclipse is a good brand but they seem expensive. Are they worth it? I also saw a 60 dollar ten gallon starter kit by Aqueon at Petsmart. Is this a good one? I don't know really. I'm a novice when it comes to fishkeeping. Any suggestions?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Go to walmart they have 36 dollar starter kits for a 10 gal, comes with net, filter, hood, lights, everything! all u need is a small heater, depending on your locals climate. I live in Florida, no need for a heater so far! I got my starter kit for freakin 50 bux at pet supermarket, i kicked myself for not checking walmart before... Everything seems signficantly cheaper their. When i get my 20-29 gall, can u can bet ill get it at walmart!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Go to walmart they have 36 dollar starter kits for a 10 gal, comes with net, filter, hood, lights, everything! all u need is a small heater, depending on your locals climate. I live in Florida, no need for a heater so far! I got my starter kit for freakin 50 bux at pet supermarket, i kicked myself for not checking walmart before... Everything seems signficantly cheaper their. When i get my 20-29 gall, can u can bet ill get it at walmart!


 That was going to be my suggestion
Also for substrate you can buy coloured marbles, or gravel however it can be expensive. I recommend sand. Just ordinary play sand from Home Depot. $5 for a 50lbs bag. Its overkill I know, but best deal around. The rest could be used to sprinkle in your driveway during the winter, (People from warm climates will not understand). Or make a sand box, or even save it for when you get more fish tanks!

Just wash it and wash it. If you think its clean wash it again for another hour. I washed my sand for about 3 hours.
I washed for an hour filled my tank it was so dirty. So I had to drain my tank, take out all the sand, and wash it all again for two hours this time, swirling the sand in the bucket with the hose. Draining when it got full. Decorations can be fun, just make sure its non-toxic and doesnt have sharp edges that can tear bettas fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!! Go to walmart!!! They have very cheap plastic plants too! Also, you can divide the 10 gallon tank you get, if you want.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Great! I'll check out WalMart once I feel better. I have a cold. So I'm confined to my room as of now. I'm just watching Bernard swim around. :]


----------



## BabblingFish (Aug 15, 2009)

rinse rinse rinse rinse rinse

and conditioner too...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahaha... wait what? XD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

iheartmyfishies said:


> Great! I'll check out WalMart once I feel better. I have a cold. So I'm confined to my room as of now. I'm just watching Bernard swim around. :]


I watch my fishies when I'm sick too!!  With 7, my room is pretty full of life!!! hahaha!!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

he was refering to rinse you sand if you are using that.
Also make sure you use water conditioner. 
However im pretty sure you already knew that seeing you are already keeping ish.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Use pool filter sand and there's no need to rinse it.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Today I went to Zellers (like Walmart) and they had a 5 gallon kit on clearance for $40.00. The kit included:


5 gallon tank with hoods and lights
Filter and its cartidges
Heater and LCD thermometer
Water conditioner, cycler, something for waste removal
Food
Two plastic plants
Pretty much everything except the fish and gravel!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome deal! Wonder why it's on clearance.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Go to walmart they have 36 dollar starter kits for a 10 gal, comes with net, filter, hood, lights, everything! all u need is a small heater, depending on your locals climate. I live in Florida, no need for a heater so far! I got my starter kit for freakin 50 bux at pet supermarket, i kicked myself for not checking walmart before... Everything seems signficantly cheaper their. When i get my 20-29 gall, can u can bet ill get it at walmart!


I have one of those, and it is amazing! The filter is really quiete, but its affective!!! I'de replace the lights tho, they give you poor quality ones....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The heater is always what kills me. Over $30 for the darn heater kills me when I see other brands for dirt cheap. But, since I have like 3 old heaters that I needed to replace because they malfunctioned I just won't take that chance anymore so I always buy the Visi-Therm ones but they are expensive


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are more expensive but they are dependable and last longer. Kim, we should do an ad for Marineland! lol


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

lol yeah! I have a few horror stories from my other heaters so I'll never use the cheap brands instead.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmmmm... Zellers? I think they're only in Canada. Even though I live where it's warm I'm still going to need a heater. I went to my friends house on a particularly hot day and I was helping her clean her tank out and the water was FREEZING. And it was only ten gallons. My little one gallon stays at room temp all the time because the light keeps it that way. I seriously put my fingers in the water and it feels like nothing.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

There a bunch of them at petco.


----------

